# Hello Squat The Planet . New traveler here to learn



## GreenthornTraveler (May 10, 2019)

Hello, i know a little about camping and trains but i have never train hoppped or hitch hiked yet. Im interested in taking off this summer and traveling
around the west coast . WA , OR, CA area. I have a lot of interests based around growing food, permaculture , living more closely with nature , and learning about edible plants and fungus that i can forage for extra food.. Seeking comrades to enjoy the journey with. Cheers

Green Horn


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 10, 2019)

If yer going to attempt to travel and only eat what you forage yer gonna have a hell of a time keeping food in yer belly.

Welcome to stp.


----------



## GreenthornTraveler (May 10, 2019)

My goal is not to only eat what i forage. I just want to learn to recognize more edible plants and get some practice in while i travel. I know im going to have to get food other ways also.


----------



## GreenthornTraveler (May 10, 2019)

I guess my post sounds a little confusing. Some day i would like to be able to forage for all my food. But im sure it will take years of practice and even then it will all depend on where im at if there is a lot of food around or not. Time of year etc. I just want to practice the skill for now while i travel, the best way for me to learn something is doing it instead of reading about it in a book or on the internet.


----------



## GreenthornTraveler (May 10, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome by the way. @SlankyLanky


----------

